

Ask HN: First-time demo jitters - peteforde

Okay, so I've given talks before — some of them were even pretty good:<p>http://vimeo.com/4031833<p>Tomorrow I have to give my first Great Demo. I'm working out the kinks, I'm "doing the last thing first" and generally trying to contain my instinct to start with a personal narrative.<p>That said, I'm still just an introvert trying to channel my passion into confidence.<p>What's your secret?
======
warwick
Practice. Run through it until it's smooth. Great demos that look like they're
off the cuff are actually the result of hours of rehearsal. Your passion will
shine through, but only once you're so comfortable running through the demo
that it has a chance.

Also, make sure you get a good sleep. There's nothing worse than wanting to be
calm on stage while being jumpy from lack of sleep.

------
thewordpainter
i always try to make my presentations interactive and have the audience
involved. i've found it to really loosen up the vibe...and it also gets them
more engaged!

as another suggestion, you might want to try thinking of everyone in their
underwear. don't be too uptight/serious ;)

best of luck!

